# Black Ash Burl



## DKMD (Sep 9, 2012)

We were recently joined by Burlguy72, and that reminded me of a piece I turned from some of his ash burl a little while back… I love this stuff!

There's a little blackwood in there for accent and another funky finial. The finish is antique oil, and it's about 8" to the top of the finial.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=10429]


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 9, 2012)

As always David Beatiful wood and fine craftmanship.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 9, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## TimR (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice orientation to show the beauty in that burl!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice wood but nicer turning !
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 9, 2012)

That's one of those pieces that only needs a simple form so the beauty of the wood can speak.


----------



## bench1holio (Sep 9, 2012)

awsome peice david, i also love black ash burl... shame its so exxy to send to aus :dash2:


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice work, Sir!


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice David, well done!! Really pretty!!


----------

